# carneau pigeons



## hardy

Guys i need help about carneau pigeons 

what is special about carneau pigeons 

i going to buy it so please gave me more information about it


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I don't know much about them other than that they are a utility breed and are large.


----------



## sport14692

Carneau Pigeon : Utility Pigeon From French
As guess its name, Red Carneau is a pigeon that comes from Carneau, French. Beside red color, Carneau also has some variations such as white, black, and grey. The Carneau is a utility pigeon that people raise it for its meat or Squab. The breeder raise the pigeon chick only 30 days. Carneau has white pinkish skin. 
The pigeon look is not different with its ancestor rock pigeon. It has small head, relative to its body. The beak is pink and short with small nose upper its beak. The eye is yellow in color. 
The body is slender. It has wide breast that contain delicious meat. The feather is tight. The feet are red in color and there is no feather on it. 

Carneau weighs 640 - 740 gram. It is two times of rock pigeon weighs or similar to bantam chicken. A 30 days Carneau chick weighs 330 -340 gram or half of its parent. The Carneau is a medium utility pigeon. 
Since the new utility pigeon are found, Some people leave Carneau. They raise Carneau for exhibition bird not for utility bird.


----------



## hardy

thank you guys its a usefulllllll one......


----------



## Msfreebird

This is 'Walter', A Carneau Pigeon....Next to his mate, a homer


----------



## Bella_F

Lol, Walter looks so huge next to her What a lovely picture!

PS. How much does he weight approx?


----------



## Msfreebird

Bella_F said:


> Lol, Walter looks so huge next to her What a lovely picture!
> 
> PS. How much does he weight approx?


Well, I've made numerous attempts to weigh him.......He is very difficult to hold because he's so big (and strong), and all I have is a kitchen scale. Even in a box, he wiggles around......So, it jumps between 4 and 5 lbs 
They had 1 successful breeding, and 1 of the babies grew up to look just like dad, just a little smaller (the smaller of the 2 babies didn't make it, dad was very doting, just too big .


----------



## Bella_F

MSfreebird, 

Is he a dominant kind of male & did you have trouble with him being too strong compared to the other males? The reason I ask is I have a beautiful King Male here, but I was told by a local breeder not to put him in with smaller pigeons. He's very aggressive towards other pigeons and I'm not sure if he'd mellow once the pecking order was established and he had a mate?


----------



## Doves1111

Msfreebird said:


> This is 'Walter', A Carneau Pigeon....Next to his mate, a homer


Walter is soooo cute!! I love his name! 

Dawn


----------



## Msfreebird

Bella_F said:


> MSfreebird,
> 
> Is he a dominant kind of male & did you have trouble with him being too strong compared to the other males? The reason I ask is I have a beautiful King Male here, but I was told by a local breeder not to put him in with smaller pigeons. He's very aggressive towards other pigeons and I'm not sure if he'd mellow once the pecking order was established and he had a mate?


Lord NO! He is a "Gentle Giant"! When I first got him and put him in the loft, I thought there was going to be some problems. A couple of the older/dominant cocks followed him around and wouldn't let him settle anyplace....2 of them ganged up on him. There was quite a scuffle IN a nest box (empty thank God)  Walter was only defending himself and won, only because of his size. He used his weight and pinned them against the wall of the box. The 2 aggressors smartened up quick like  He bothers no one and no one bothers him now.
He was as gentle as could be with the babies, but 1 died within 2 days after hatching, it was very tiny.
This picture is priceless to me. It was his first day in the loft and this little hen followed him everywhere trying to get a peek of him.










Sorry.....I didn't mean to hyjack this thread.


----------



## hardy

how can we find it is a carneau pigeon guys

thanks in advance

and you have gaint baby congrats to you


----------



## Bella_F

Msfreebird said:


> This picture is priceless to me. It was his first day in the loft and this little hen followed him everywhere trying to get a peek of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....I didn't mean to hyjack this thread.


Oh ROFL! That picture totally captures the moment doesn't it? And those moments make pigeon keeping so worth it


----------



## Msfreebird

hardy said:


> how can we find it is a carneau pigeon guys
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> and you have gaint baby congrats to you


I don't know anyone that breeds Carneau's. I got Walter from member here, 'Altgirl'. She is a rehabber, and Walter was found wandering the streets and taken to her. Originally, we thought he was a King Pigeon. Then after I posted his picture here, it was determined that he is a Carneau.


----------



## hardy

how many pigeons you have


----------



## Msfreebird

hardy said:


> how many pigeons you have


Ahhh, not real sure....maybe around 200? Lost count.


----------



## hardy

hmmmm how many years are you have pigeons at which age you got intrest friend 

gave me some tips in pigeons about buying different breeds and which breed is best 

i am not buying pigeons for racing its my wish to keep birds like pigeons and love birds and my brother is helping me too grow pigeons


----------



## Msfreebird

hardy said:


> hmmmm how many years are you have pigeons at which age you got intrest friend
> 
> gave me some tips in pigeons about buying different breeds and which breed is best
> 
> i am not buying pigeons for racing its my wish to keep birds like pigeons and love birds and my brother is helping me too grow pigeons


I was 39 when I took in my first rescued feral pigeon, so its been 18 years. Most of my birds were rescues and adopted homers and tumblers AND oops babies. The 'wildlife center' calls me when they have rescued banded birds, and I adopted 11 homers and tumblers from the shelter that were confiscated from a neglect situation. I have 2 lofts. One with homers, tumblers, Portuguese tumblers, 1 tippler and 1 carneau. My other loft is strictly American Fantails. I don't 'free fly' my birds, they have a large flight cage attached to their lofts that I can go in to just sit and spend time with them. Building and Gardening....that's what I do


----------



## hardy

ya very impressive you lot of experience great friend


----------

